# Scientific LED Illuminators



## Xe54 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi:

I have been developing a pulsed LED light source for scientific illumination purposes. My goals are to produce pulses of >1A current down to <20 nanoseconds (I can do about 22ns at 1A peak now with 1mm^2 LEDs), and 30-100A current for >1 microsecond pulses (I can do about 21A now for 5us pulses, with a SST-90 LED).

The hard part, since I prefer to spend my time on the electronics side of things, is devising a nice modular lens and/or reflector mounting system. Some of our work requires a point source, so we use no optics. But other experiments need an efficient way to direct most of the light. So I need a way to mount optics and holders onto the 1.25x1.50in LED mounting face of my device. Preferably, this will be highly modular and easy to align the focus and make component changes.

Thus, I am considering using flashlight components. In particular, the Dereelight is highly modular, so I may buy a bunch of their parts and see how I might adapt them. Also, there are traditional scientific opto-mechanics such as Thorlabs components. I may see if their stuff can be used for the mechanics, then I just need some good reflectors, TIR optics, and lenses to interchange.

Any recommendations on other modular flashlight component makers besides Dereelight?

Also, who are currently the best suppliers of high quality Al or electro-formed parabolic reflectors?

Thanks.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 19, 2012)

Surefire may be worth looking into.

their parts are lego-able pretty decently and they're really tough and durable


----------

